# [udev] ¿Que pasa con udev? (SOLUCIONADO)

## ZaPa

Hola a todos.

Hoy al intentar realizar un emerge de vlc, me ha aparecio este error:

```

virtual/udev:0

  (virtual/udev-171::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <virtual/udev-196 required by (sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.88::gentoo, installed)

    ~virtual/udev-171 required by (net-wireless/bluez-4.99::gentoo, installed)

  (virtual/udev-197-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =virtual/udev-197-r1 required by (sys-fs/udev-198-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=virtual/udev-197-r1 required by (sys-apps/hwids-20130309-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 17 more with the same problems)

sys-fs/udev:0

  (sys-fs/udev-171-r9::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~sys-fs/udev-171[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,selinux?] required by (virtual/udev-171::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-fs/udev-198-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?] required by (virtual/udev-197-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.88::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org> (07 Mar 2013)

# Remove redudant version of udev now that 197-r8 will

# work down to Linux 2.6.32.60 on most arches.

# Removal in 90 days.

```

Lo que yo entiendo es que la version que tengo instalada de udev se a enmascarado (segun el comunicado de Samuli Suominen) y que al parecer, dice que tengo que actualizar a udev-197-r8.

¿Esto es asi exactamente?

¿Como puedo solucionar este bloqueo, sin  tener que actualizar udev?

Para un futuro... ¿Tendré que actualizar udev a la fuerza? ¿es recomendable?

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

Si por un casual te decides a actualizar a pelo y desinstalando cosas aunque por otra parte hacer esto último te será obligatorio (no lo afirmo rutundamente, pero...) ejecuta << quickpkg --include-config udev >> y luego procede a desenmascarar a desinstalar y/o actualizar segun te vaya pidiendo, en caso de que algo salga mal si no has ido demasiado lejos podrás reinstalar el antiguo udev con <<emerge -G udev >>.

De la forma que te describo arriba es como he actualizado a udev-200, un consejo más al ejecutar rc-update procura guardar con otro nombre los archivos de configuracion que vayas a sustituir ejem. archivo.conf.movido por si las moscas pues posiblemente te actualice << baselayout >>.

Suerte.

----------

## quilosaq

No exactamente.

Lo que dice es que el emerge que has pedido produce un par de conflictos (paquetes sys-fs/udev y virtual/udev).

En el caso de virtual/udev, la actualización que has pedido instalaría virtual/udev-197-r1 pero tienes un par de paquetes instalados (lvm2 y bluez) que requieren la versión de virtual/udev que tienes instalada.

El conflicto de sys-fs/udev es consecuencia de este y se resolverá a la vez.

La parte final lo que dice es que aparte de los paquetes implicados en la actualización quedará en el sistema un paquete enmascarado (lvm2-2.02.88).

El comentario de Samuli es una explicación al por qué de ese enmascaramiento.

Para solucionar el bloqueo sin actualizar udev tendrías que poner el comando emerge y la salida completa pero dudo mucho  que se pueda evitar. Si te empeñas mucho podrías eliminar la USE="udev" de vlc y quizá funcionara pero no se si querrás un vlc sin udev.

Siendo prácticos no se puede estar con un paquete enmascarado cuando es tan básico como udev. Tendrás que actualizarlo.

Lo único que tiene de especial actualizar a la versión 197 (y a la 200) es el tema del renombrado (opcional) de las interfaces de red. Mira los eselect news para mas información.

----------

## ZaPa

mmmm y ahora.... la pregunta final...

¿Alguien a actualizado al último udev sin problemas? 

Un saludo.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Alguien a actualizado al último udev sin problemas?
> 
> 

 

No he tenido problemas en un desktop pero estoy teniendo problemas con el portatil.

Es largo de contar pero creo que lo solucionaré, ya no tengo mas remedio.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> mmmm y ahora.... la pregunta final...
> 
> ¿Alguien a actualizado al último udev sin problemas? 
> 
> Un saludo.

 

Seguí las instrucciones que hay en eselect news y no tuve problema alguno, ahora hay una entrada en el wiki oficial donde lo ponen todavía más claro. http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/upgrade

----------

## quilosaq

@ZaPa

Ahora estoy con la 200.

En la actualización a la 197 si tuve problemas. No arrancaba por no tener configurado el kernel con DEVTMPFS, En la actualización a 200 también los he tenido porque he definido mi propio esquema de nombrar las interfaces de red.

Es muy recomendable tener algún sistema alternativo (livecd por ejemplo) para conectarse a internet y para montar la partición raiz y la /boot en su caso y modificar lo que  sea necesario.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo.

Bueno, he estado revisando el texto en eselect y de la wiki oficial y he realizado todo lo que indica. Pero a la hora de intentar instalar udev:

```
# emerge sys-fs/udev

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1 [5.0.4]

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/kmod-12-r1  USE="lzma tools zlib -debug -doc -static-libs" 

[uninstall     ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r2 

[blocks b      ] sys-apps/module-init-tools ("sys-apps/module-init-tools" is blocking sys-apps/kmod-12-r1)

[blocks b      ] sys-apps/kmod ("sys-apps/kmod" is blocking sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r2)

[ebuild     U ~] sys-fs/udev-198-r1 [171-r9] USE="acl%* kmod%* openrc%* -doc% -static-libs%" 

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/udev-197-r1 [171] USE="kmod%*" 

[ebuild     U ~] sys-apps/hwids-20130309-r1 [20121119] USE="udev%*" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-23 

[blocks B      ] <sys-fs/udev-186 ("<sys-fs/udev-186" is blocking sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-23)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

virtual/udev:0

  (virtual/udev-171::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~virtual/udev-171 required by (net-wireless/bluez-4.99::gentoo, installed)

  (virtual/udev-197-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =virtual/udev-197-r1 required by (sys-fs/udev-198-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=virtual/udev-197-r1 required by (sys-apps/hwids-20130309-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 17 more with the same problems)

sys-fs/udev:0

  (sys-fs/udev-171-r9::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~sys-fs/udev-171[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,selinux?] required by (virtual/udev-171::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-fs/udev-198-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?] required by (virtual/udev-197-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

De verdad que me llevo mal con los bloqueos y portage. ¿Como soluciono esto entonces?

Otra cosa es que, solo me aparece para actualizar HASTA la version 197 de udev, no la 200...

emerge -s udev

```

*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 198-r1

      Latest version installed: 171-r9

      Size of files: 2,091 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd

      Description:   Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:       LGPL-2.1 MIT GPL-2

*  virtual/udev

      Latest version available: 197-r1

      Latest version installed: 171

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      

      Description:   Virtual to select between sys-fs/udev and sys-fs/eudev

```

Tampoco entiendo muy bien que es y para que es el paquete virtual/udev..

Espero me puedan ayudar.

Un saludo.

----------

## quilosaq

Para que aparezca la 200 haz emerge --sync

Para eliminar el bloqueo mete a bluez en la actualización:

```
emerge --oneshot sys-fs/udev bluez
```

----------

## deovex

Actualice a la ultima versión de udev-200 y no tuve problemas.

Pregunta, probaste revdep-rebuild antes de instalar udev?

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Minutos despues de la publicación de mi mensaje lo solucione sin problemas. Estaba claro que tenia que hacer un emerge --sync, hacia tiempo que no lo realizaba por eso no me aparecia la 200 de udev.

Ya estoy terminando el ultimo proceso (revdep-rebuild) de mi actualización, cuando lo termine, publicaré a modo de pequeño HOWTO como lo he conseguido.

Un saludo.

----------

## gringo

lo primero que creo que tienes que arreglar es esto :

 *Quote:*   

>  <sys-fs/udev-186 ("<sys-fs/udev-186" is blocking sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-23) 

 

es decir, esa versión de udev-init-scripts no es compatible con versiones inferiores a la 186, desinstala udev-init-scripts y acto seguido ejecuta de nuevo emerge -av1 udev.

Dicho esto, no reinicies o apagues la máquina hasta que tengas alguna versión de udev-init-scripts instalada.

 *Quote:*   

> solo me aparece para actualizar HASTA la version 197 de udev, no la 200... 

 

partiendo de la base de que tengas el árbol sincronizado, que te dice emerge -av1 =udev-200 ?

 *Quote:*   

> para que es el paquete virtual/udev

 

simplemente porque existe tb. eudev, que es un fork de udev ( y no sé si habrá alguno mas pululando por ahí). Uno de los motivos por los que existen los virtuals es para tener control sobre paquetes que instalan binarios con el mismo nombre o paquetes que instalan las mismas funcionalidades o están concebidas con el mismo objetivo. Quiero decir, si tienes udev instalado virtual/udev te dará un block cuando intentes instalar eudev, porque ambos básicamente sirven para lo mismo y ambos no pueden coexistir por el motivo que sea.

Por lo demás, yo sigo con la versión 198. Versiones superiores tardan muchísimo en cargar el firmware de mi wifi en el portátil que uso a diario. 

Con o sin la USE firmware-loader y tener un kernel 3.9-rc5 aparentemente no sirvió de nada.

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno, perdonar por el retraso, pero ya lo solucioné. 

Para solucionarlo seguí los pasos de http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/upgrade .

Edito el POST y lo dejo como deberia estar, en SOLUCIONADO.

----------

